# Site d'Apple France



## Ploumette (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais si vous allez de temps en temps sur le site d'Apple : Bouton Pomme, rubrique Pro :
http://www.apple.com/fr/pro/tips

J'y vais au moins 1 fois par semaine, afin d'y lire des trucs et astuces ... et je constate que cette rubrique, qui soi-dit en passant annonce " astuce de la semaine ", a bien du retard comparativement, au site . com :

http://www.apple.com/pro/tips/combined_size.html

... et comparons sur le site français :

http://www.apple.com/fr/pro/tips/combined_size.html

... c'est la dernière !!! :mouais: 

On a un peu la sensation sur le site français, d'être la dernière roue du carrosse ... il suffit de constater que sur le site .com, il y a un menu iPhone : http://www.apple.com/iphone/

... et sur le site .fr ... non : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/

L'internet est tout de même devenu un outil iindispensable aussi, il serait bon, qu'Apple fasse un peu mieux les MAJ sur le .fr !

Allez, bonne journée !


----------



## maousse (23 Mars 2007)

en m&#234;me temps, l'iphone n'a pas &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233; officiellement en france, donc l'annoncer en page d'accueil est un peu pr&#233;matur&#233;.

Tu te plaindrais pour les pages de support technique non traduites, &#231;a serait l&#233;gitime (et tu peux le faire), pour le reste, c'est du marketing, et le site fran&#231;ais n'est pas le plus mal loti de la panoplie.


----------



## Ploumette (23 Mars 2007)

Certes, tu as raison quant à l'iPhone ...

Et j'ai en effet déjà ralé pour l'aide en anglais !   Le plus désolant ... c'est le forum !!!

Quand on ne parle couramment l'anglais ... on a plus qu'à quitter !!! :hein:


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2007)

Effectivement, pour certaines pages de support techniques en anglais, ce peut-être embêtant pour un certain nombre de personnes.  

Mais pour ce qui est des forums, tu as tout ceux des sites Mac francophones sur lesquels tu peux trouver de l'aide...


----------

